# What disease is this?



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

so um... King Dedede started darting (kind of lightly, I can't hear him do it) around the tank and flares at me, when he does, it's a full-on-flare and I see some red color on his right gill, there's also a golden color near and on his gills, it's not like a dust or anything, just golden-yellowish.

When he gets tired of darting, he leans against the tank, he looks pretty skinny, but I've been feeding him.

I also see.. black near his tail I detected and some of his tail has gone away, I think he's also suffering fin rot... MAYBE?

LTB said it might be internal parasites or something, but I think it might be something else because I see King Dedede's scales in a sunset orange color, but still, I think it also could be internal parasites, too...

I just feel like this is some kind of disease...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

might be ammonia posioning. Are his gills red, inflamed(puffy) and is he having trouble breathing? Do a water change right away. Usually, this measn the tank isnt being cleaned as often as it should be cleaned


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds to me like ammonia burns. A rotting tail and rotting gills from dirty water. How often do you change their water?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> might be ammonia posioning. Are his gills red, inflamed(puffy) and is he having trouble breathing? Do a water change right away. Usually, this measn the tank isnt being cleaned as often as it should be cleaned


ok, he is having trouble breathing, but I can't do water changes often because my parents and work. my parents say "don't do it" because they say they're "busy" :-? they care more about me than my bettas...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> Sounds to me like ammonia burns. A rotting tail and rotting gills from dirty water. How often do you change their water?


uh... I'll go do a water change, pronto.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Keep with the water changes and he would be on the way to recovery. I truly hope he gets better.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The fish is YOUR pet, its YOUR responsibility. YOU need to clean the water, if that means disobeying your parents. Why are you home alone anyway?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Keep with the water changes and he would be on the way to recovery. I truly hope he gets better.


but he is still darting, I even heard a small thud...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> The fish is YOUR pet, its YOUR responsibility. YOU need to clean the water, if that means disobeying your parents. Why are you home alone anyway?


*sigh* I know, my parents are very strict, I got hit today... I keep trying to sneak a water change but they always get me... also, I did a water change!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I finished the water change last night, nothing changed...

_*UPDATE: King Dedede has gotten weird colors on his anal fin and it's now spreading to his tail! the ones on his anal fin were: orange, purple and pink. the purple has spread to his tail today. HELP!!! *_


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

help, he's now lethargic, no darting, but lethargic!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I still don't get how a betta can change colors like that without it being lnked to a disease/problem.

I think he has ammonia burns because the water is not being changed enough . I know there was already a huge discussion on another one of your threads in which he explained that clean water is a VERY key factor in caring for a fish. 

If you can't supply that and you're fish is suffering, you might be best in giving him away.

But you need to do full water change EVERY day with AQ salt for the injury. If there is parasites, which it sounds like, you are going to need another medicine for that.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I still don't get how a betta can change colors like that without it being lnked to a disease/problem.
> 
> I think he has ammonia burns because the water is not being changed enough . I know there was already a huge discussion on another one of your threads in which he explained that clean water is a VERY key factor in caring for a fish.
> 
> ...


I'm not allowed to give away my bettas...

and I don't know where to buy AQ salt, I know I need another medicine... 

I don't know what's up with the colors, his scales turned orange-ish... near the tail. :-(


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

(pms talk again..) 
You're letting your fish die. In fact, you're encouraged to let your fish die. Please, wait until you're grown up before getting ANY more pets.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> (pms talk again..)
> You're letting your fish die. In fact, you're encouraged to let your fish die. Please, wait until you're grown up before getting ANY more pets.


my mom got them for herself then I was forced to take care of it because...she wouldn't do it herself...

err... nevermind, I'm just gonna do what you said- Don't get anymore pets


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i am sorry your family hits you. But please, rehome the poor baby! if you can, give him maybe to a neighbor? Maybe you should talk to local law enforcement if your are being beaten, but i cannot tell you what to do.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I hope he makes it and I understand your position


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> i am sorry your family hits you. But please, rehome the poor baby! if you can, give him maybe to a neighbor? Maybe you should talk to local law enforcement if your are being beaten, but i cannot tell you what to do.


I CAN'T REHOME, I'M NOT ALLOWED!! I'M REALLY DEPRESSED.  (sorry for caps lock)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> I hope he makes it and I understand your position


thanks, I feel a little better, I'm getting a 10 gallon with heater and filter (and possibly a divider...) for my birthday...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Laki said:


> (pms talk again..)
> You're letting your fish die. In fact, you're encouraged to let your fish die. Please, wait until you're grown up before getting ANY more pets.


 Not being helpful here. She was forced to take care of the fish, help in this direction would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, if there's anything wrong externally, treat him with aquarium salt. It's 1 teaspoon per gallon and you'd have to do 100% daily water changes for 10 days. 

If you can't even change the water, he'll die. If you think he's suffering too much, then euthanize him. It's to end his suffering from this life.

How's Equinox anyways? I'm still pretty mad that you got him instead of getting Dedede a better tank. :l There are no excuses of taking care of any animal. They can't take care of themselves so you will have to do it.

If your parents want you to take care of the Bettas, then why do you get in trouble by doing water changes?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*eeeee...*



LebronTheBetta said:


> Yes, if there's anything wrong externally, treat him with aquarium salt. It's 1 teaspoon per gallon and you'd have to do 100% daily water changes for 10 days.
> 
> If you can't even change the water, he'll die. If you think he's suffering too much, then euthanize him. It's to end his suffering from this life.
> 
> ...


Equinox was also my mom's idea, fyi. and he's doing good, the euthanizing part gave me a small headache, but I'm ignoring it.

trying to get AQ salt, I think I may not be able to get it, I might have to euthanize King Dedede... secretly... 

and about the water changes... i don't know...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

nevermind, the darting's back!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you sure? I remember you said you had $20 but you used it for Equinox since you we're so "excited". 

Whatever you do, don't freeze him to death or chop him up. Worst scenarios ever. You might be too inexperienced for this so this should be a last resort.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Are you sure? I remember you said you had $20 but you used it for Equinox since you we're so "excited".
> 
> Whatever you do, don't freeze him to death or chop him up. Worst scenarios ever. You might be too inexperienced for this so this should be a last resort.


yea, I'm sure.

my mom owes me $40 
(mommy, gimmie my $40 :evil

also, ok.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I would not recommend you to euthanize him willy nilly. You might probably torture him instead.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> I would not recommend you to euthanize him willy nilly. You might probably torture him instead.


I know, I wouldn't ever do that.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So you won't euthanize him if he's suffering? You could always buy clove oil and a disposable container. But then again, you might go astray with the directions and end up torturing him with oil. :/


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

this scenario is so disappointing to me, that i cant bear it. I want to cry, seriously.

Good luck, i will be unsubscribing from this thread, and i am sorry LittleLeaf that this has happened.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Just to keep track of the thread, these are the options:

A. Treat both problems by buying medication and cleaning the water 100% everyday.
B. Don't treat the problem but still do 100% changes per day
C. Rehome him.
D. Euthanize him
E. Keep to the old routine with little water changes and let sickness take him


Those are the options.

Whichever one you choose is up to you.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> So you won't euthanize him if he's suffering? You could always buy clove oil and a disposable container. But then again, you might go astray with the directions and end up torturing him with oil. :/


I mean I will euthanize him if it's too much.

(I think I'm gonna ignore clove oil, I don't wanna torture by accident or anything)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Just to keep track of the thread, these are the options:
> 
> A. Treat both problems by buying medication and cleaning the water 100% everyday.
> B. Don't treat the problem but still do 100% changes per day
> ...


*gasp* (this brings a small shiver to me, nightmare fuel)

I asked my mom if I can buy the medicine, her anwser was... *yes.*


I think I'm going with A here.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Actually, clove oil is the best method out there. It puts the fish into deep sleep when dosed slightly and then you put in some more and he's gone with no pain. 

It's great you'll get some meds! Finally...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What "meds" are you getting LL?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Actually, clove oil is the best method out there. It puts the fish into deep sleep when dosed slightly and then you put in some more and he's gone with no pain.
> 
> It's great you'll get some meds! Finally...


you make it sound less... sad...

though I may not euthanize him, I'll use everyone's tips.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, I know you won't have to. It's just a last resort if all else fails. Hopefully you won't have to come to that... It's aquarium salt you're buying, yes?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> What "meds" are you getting LL?


AQ salt and maracin 1 or 2... 

Because on bettatalk it said it's ok for slight fin rots and King Dedede has a slight fin rot. I might not get it tommorow or something, so please correct me if you think it might the the wrong medicine...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh, I know you won't have to. It's just a last resort if all else fails. Hopefully you won't have to come to that... It's aquarium salt you're buying, yes?


yea.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Was I correct with getting maracin 1 or 2 or should I just use plain AQ salt?

this is the first time my parents * ACTUALLY* care about my bettas...

it feels really weird...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

...
dont get him meds. get a heater...
it will get to the root of your problems.

it like buying medicine for a cold whilst being left out in the freezing snow. you're not going to get better right!

And stop trying to euthanize him. you're like toying with his life when he is completely curable.

The best way to euthanise a fish though... is a quick heavy blow to the head, crushing the skull ... that will kill it instantly. kind of like beheading....or if you have a food disposal.. thats a goid way too. instant death


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> ...
> dont get him meds. get a heater...
> it will get to the root of your problems.
> 
> ...


I can't get a heater until my birthday...

and I haven't even TRIED to euthanize even once, I know it's a last resort :-? (I love animals too much to euthanize them myself! ;-))

and I'm getting AQ salt, I'm gonna ignore the maracins for now...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ok, and ur repetitve threads are really too much for me. Im unsubscribing too..wishing you all the best


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aokashi said:


> ok, and ur repetitve threads are really too much for me. Im unsubscribing too..wishing you all the best


I don't even know what repetitive means... :-?:-?:-?

brb dictionary


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

OMG MY SIS SPILLED KING DEDEDE ON PURPOSE DURING A WATER CHANGE!!

when we put him in the water, it was in a cup with less water than a pet stores, and it was still filled with chlorine...

I don't know why I'm saying this on a disease/emergancy thread.

read it, just don't reply? XD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omg
I'm also getting sick of the repetitive trials one after the other. What kind of house do you live in!
For now all I can say is get Dedede back in his tank with a bit extra conditioner. Like one or two extra drops, that's it. Hopefully he makes a turn around, maybe he'll drift painfully (or peacefully) into a kinder other world.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

....if you don't want us to reply, then don't put it on here...? Cuz I don't know about most people, but hearing about your family and what tey do to your animals really annoys me.

Just do what people said on here.

Get the heater, the meds, etc.
Heater is MAIN priority here.

For the same price of the meds you can get a heater.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> ....if you don't want us to reply, then don't put it on here...? Cuz I don't know about most people, but hearing about your family and what tey do to your animals really annoys me.
> 
> Just do what people said on here.
> 
> ...


But I'm not allowed to get a heater until my b-day!!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Laki said:


> omg
> I'm also getting sick of the repetitive trials one after the other. What kind of house do you live in!
> For now all I can say is get Dedede back in his tank with a bit extra conditioner. Like one or two extra drops, that's it. Hopefully he makes a turn around, maybe he'll drift painfully (or peacefully) into a kinder other world.


Laki, please...

You're getting on my nerves now... :evil:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

*Thread closed upon request.*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good lord!


----------

